# Vorlagen für Siteerstellung



## Blackwolf (9. Juni 2008)

*Salve,...*

Nachdem ich ein Web, bzw. eine Co-Domain angelegt habe, legt ISP-Config eine Standardseite mit einem eigenen Text an. Ihr wisst, wovon ich rede,... die Site mit dem blauen Balken und dem Text: ...

"[FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Dies ist die Standard-Index-Seite Ihres Webs. Sie können sie problemlos ...usw."

Wo legt ISP-Config die Vorlage für diese Site ab?

Ich denke mal, es ist eine simple HTML-Site, die einfach in den Ordner "web" kopiert wird, und mit einer Variable arbeitet. Das Design dieser Site möchte ich farblich und gestalterisch anpassen, sodaß ISP-Config beim Anegen eines Webs automatisch meine angepasste Site verwendet.

Greetz ...
Blackwlf
[/FONT]


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2008)

Die Vorlagen liegen in /root/ispconfig/isp/


----------

